# ReVegeneration , Alice part 2 ( I hope ) Micro cabinet.



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey guys well pretty much this is going to be round two for alice my purple kush X unknown male...

i recently just harvested Alice and plan on using puffins "Regeneration" technique to the most of my ability what this method entails is basically harvesting the upper most part of the plant while leaving all the popcorn buds and stuff that aint really worth harvesting on the plant and as much leaf as possible to, switching to 24/0 for 2-3 weeks then back to 12/12 and there ya go. i am by no means as exp as puffin soo well see how i do seems pretty fool proof.

i recently just stopped 12/12 today and did a partial harvest over 3 days.. while tric watching.. alice is now on 24 on 0 off as of 11:00pm here. march 11 2008.. 

shes pretty stickly and cut up looking but still green. 

My set up....

Lights: 8 30w 2700k 2050 lumen CFL's and one 15w mini bar 2700k 600-900 lumen... for a total of 255w of CFL. and about 17,000 - 18k lumens

soil: Custom mix

Nutes: milly liller vita bloom 0-10-10 and organic nitrogen...

Ventilation: 2 circulation fans

Grow Box: Retired CD cabinet due for a major face lift within the next couple of weeks. updates on this as well...

box is lined with alluminum foil but will soon be replaced by flat white paint or mylar, Lighting is staying CFL as HPS isnt an option for me right now nore any other blazing hot light...


heres acouple pics of how alice is currently looking 5 min after harvest..


----------



## Wise Man (Mar 11, 2008)

This should be good to watch, the same happended to my JTR(I had no intention of re-flowering her though)

Good luck with her


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks  WM,  cant wait to do the smoke report on the dried + cured bud from alice!   

anywho shes a strong girl i want her to make it! def have a better set up then when i started her last year.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 11, 2008)

i noticed this is soil, how much space have you increased for the roots since the harvest? 

been waitin for someone to try this soil.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

i havnt increased pot size or transplanted after a pretty good investigation that plant doesnt seem to be bound since the start ive kept the soil "damp" for minimal root growth,   like i said plants pretty much "as is" from harvest.. its had the main cola cut off as well so its kinda topped i guess you could say will be interesting to see what happens with this " bean-can lady " 

soil + CFL + reveg = who knows? lol


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> i recently just harvested Alice and plan on using puffins "Regeneration" technique to the most of my ability what this method entails is basically harvesting the upper most part of the plant while leaving all the popcorn buds and stuff that aint really worth harvesting on the plant and as much leaf as possible to, switching to 24/0 for 2-3 weeks then back to 12/12 and there ya go. i am by no means as exp as puffin soo well see how i do seems pretty fool proof.
> 
> i recently just stopped 12/12 today and did a partial harvest over 3 days.. while tric watching.. alice is now on 24 on 0 off as of 11:00pm here. march 11 2008..
> 
> ...


just a couple suggestions for ya, you'll want at least twice as big container to transplant in.  also remember after transplanting her, flush her out BIG time, you dont want flowering nutes left in the soil...and you'll want real vegging nutes, not blossoming nutes, even with the organic nitrogen, you might not like the results.  she needs diluted nutes for the first few days.  and your light spectrum is for flowering also, you really want something around 5000 to 6500k bulbs.  6500k being ideal, but at least with 5000k you'd get "some" daylight spectrum.  
i've revegged ALOT and i hope this helps ya out.  oh yea, all those little nugs you left on there will taste great in a week or so, dont give up on them, you'll still be able to harvest them during your re-vegging stage...all the luck and green mojo sent your way.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 11, 2008)

thats what i was getting at, good thing a pro came in to say it for me


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks Oct... not to sure how to transplant her shes in a metal can... and far from being root bound plus if i put her in anything bigger then what shes in i might run into height problems in my micro grow cabinet.. the soils been being flushed with good ol fasion water for the past month... so there aint much flowering nutes left i would like to get her into a new home with new soil tho.. just this plant sprouted and flowered in this can gonna be a ***** to get her out of there...

oh and ya bout the color temp , 2700k is rly the only option i have not rly as good for veg as id like but this box was never intended to do a veg cycle.. i do strait 12/12 from the start soo i gotta work with what i have...  3-4 MJ plants have flourished under them from start to finish


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 11, 2008)

greg, i think i'm an expert on "working with anything you can", when you get a chance, go to wallymart and they NOW...as in FINALLY have 6500k twisty cfl's...they work GREAT!  just one pack will make a difference...i think they're like 3 for 7.oo or close to that.  stagger your 2700 and 6500's, your plant will get xxx-tremely tight with those 6500's.  for your transplanting, there's a few members on here that cut/trim roots to accomadate for keeping their ladies in the same sized containers...they should be jumping in soon.  also, may i suggest something for your nutes...most "floral growing" places have liquid fish emulsions, would work alot better than the nutes your giving her...a bottle of concentrate only cost me 4.00 and OH MY GOD what a difference.  remember, if it says MG, just say NO.  because of space, i'd recommend cloning her, but for growing i prefer re-vegging...alot more yield without topping her.  this pic was a pretty little ladie that was harvested from the bottom of a soda bottle (2 liter mountain dew), revegged and still vegging for another month.  she was harvested with 2 cola's only measuring only 6" maximum each.  now, what do you think about revegging?  oh, and she was NEVER topped...this is all natural.  oh, the speaker behind her is an 18" woofer for size comparison...probly 30+ tops easy.  any questions just shout.

EDITED:  this lady's lighting was nothing more than a 26watt twisty cfl 6500k from walmart...been revegging for almost 1 month...in my vegging area i was using ONLY a total of 4 of those bulbs, 3 each had a plant under it and the fourth had clones...this is the result.  i just got the 6500k bulbs for my t5's in, so i'm hoping they do EVEN better than cfl's.  i switched my t5's over to flowering after i found out how good a 250w hps is.

EDITED...AGAIN:  my sides are aluminum foil, no hotspots with little cfl's...even the board the lights are mounted to is reflective.  and i seen something on tv concerning mylar...everyone says "use mylar so you dont get hotspots", well guess what?  thats right, mylar can have hotspots too.  in an episode of mythbuster, they were trying to make a laser thingy to produce massive heat to a small area using only sunlight...it was accomplished by using...mylar.  just wanted to throw that in there.  if mylar is NOT attached to a flat surface, it can burn things.  just wanted to throw that out there to stir up a wave.  but, your foil WILL work for you with cfl's, white would be better tho...


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey mate found it! Poor alice looking all skimpy!! hehe, hopefully this'll work and we'll see that beautiful flowering alice again!! 

Just one q, with those nutes do they have trace elements in too? As you will need things like calcium, magnesium etc. You may run into all sorts of deficiencies otherwise. And you don't want to hinder her growth anymore than you must.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

ya upgrading nutes is a major big deal for me this grow fish emulsion is somthing ive wanted to try , Thorn i do not know if my current fert is even good for growing MJ is was pretty much the first thing i found and grabbed when i first started all this i was no where near as exp as i am now alice did have minor def through out the grow which that would explain why...

and you know what oct i have a 6500k G&E bulb i forgot about 26w , all throw that in there for now with the other CFL's maybe help alittle

im going to try my luck with out trimming the roots or transplanting... make things interesting as well =)  

as far as the alumminum foil thing goes i started a thread about that awhile back and pretty much proved the whole "hot spot" thing wrong.. pretty much ppl the only way tin foil is gonna burn your plant is if you got an HPS light to close to the sides or top of your plant...

i just want to use flat white because it reflects more light then the flat side of alum foil..


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> im going to try my luck with out trimming the roots or transplanting... make things interesting as well =)


i hope its interesting and not heartbreaking, truly all the luck to ya.  any questions or probs, just give a shout.  oh, and your nutes will work great your last 2 weeks of flowering...seriously get fish emulsions, best 4 bucks you'll spend.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

if being rootbound becomes a serious problem. ( which its no where near being a problem yet )  all cut her out of that can and try not to cut my hand this time heh...

fish emulsion it is!

thanks alot oct! and im sure all be asking tons of questions as usual! im a sponge for knowledge =)


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.neeps.com/912118.html?productid=912118&channelid=FROOG

somthing like this oct? does this have trace elements like thorn was saying as well?


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> http://www.neeps.com/912118.html?productid=912118&channelid=FROOG
> 
> somthing like this oct? does this have trace elements like thorn was saying as well?


definately, now i totally recommend foxfarm, but i'm also using fish emulsions and their doing ggrreeaatt.  save your 0-10-10 for your last 2 weeks of flowering, the p and pk will help the ladies "explode".  but yes that yummy delicious fish guts does the trick for your favorite ladys' pallets.  (i wouldn't suggest doing shots with them)  lol


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

ya foxfarm is the goal this year.. i want the whole line from them.. everything i would ever need, wanna get the big bottles of it to..  

i like using weak stuff like the fert i have now or that fish stuff.. alot less hard to burn your plants with ya know?  soo use fish emulsion all threw the veg and flower till last 2 weeks then give her a strong dose of 0-10-10? sounds good and for 4.95 cant beat that.. even cheaper then my bloom fert heh

lol fish emulsion must smell great! take a shot of that and it would be like eating at the local sushi bar here LOL!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

ok another quick question.. my last grow i started with like 4k lumens.. and eventually peaked at 17,000 lumens.  do you think starting with much better lighting then i used to have might help alice to develop better buds this time? like fullness and plumpness wise.. i know shes sativa dominate so buds arent expected to be to bulky... but alittle bid more would of been great!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

again... HPS is not an option lol just for any of the HPS pushers here lol


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

ok alittle mini update on the grow box...

finally after a full grow ive decided to start doing somthing about my high temps...

so i got the box an exhaust fan to **** out some of that hot air.. and whats nice is the fan im using has two settings high and low so for cold days i could turn it on low and hot days on high.. its really doing the trick pumpin out that hot air and helping more fresh air come in through my many ventilation holes that ive drilled. the fan is caulk sealed and doing great! now all i need is my new nutes and im set..


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> ok another quick question.. my last grow i started with like 4k lumens.. and eventually peaked at 17,000 lumens. do you think starting with much better lighting then i used to have might help alice to develop better buds this time? like fullness and plumpness wise.. i know shes sativa dominate so buds arent expected to be to bulky... but alittle bid more would of been great!


the right spectrum makes a WORLD of difference.  you get those 6500k daylight twisty's and within ONE WEEK, you wont believe the difference, and as many lumens as possible!!!!  if i'm wrong, then you take a dump on my name on here and i'll just smile from it...but if i'm right, i wanna see pics of your grow!  deal?  ALSO...do you like breathing fresh air?  i mean between bong hits of course...i know i do, and so does alice.  your fan will ALSO make a big difference.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> ok alittle mini update on the grow box...
> 
> finally after a full grow ive decided to start doing somthing about my high temps...
> 
> so i got the box an exhaust fan to **** out some of that hot air.. and whats nice is the fan im using has two settings high and low so for cold days i could turn it on low and hot days on high.. its really doing the trick pumpin out that hot air and helping more fresh air come in through my many ventilation holes that ive drilled. the fan is caulk sealed and doing great! now all i need is my new nutes and im set..



Hey buddy, what is the noise level like of that fan? Aounds good, hows Alice coping today?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 14, 2008)

i cant even hear it.. got it from K mart for 6.99 more powerful then a computer fan , alot bigger but easy to seal with caulking making it air tight and rdy to pump out all that nasty hot air. while my fan at the bottom ***** fresh air through a hole in the bottom of the box..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 14, 2008)

ok so alittle update. 

Revegeneration has set in! all the leaves are yellow the plant actually seems like its dieing.. i gave it some water yesterday and have had in on 24/0 for 2-3 days now.  im not sure if she will pull through or not might have to end this GJ faster then it started lol... 

pics tomorrow of this wilted chopped up plant looking thing.


----------



## darkgangsta'92 (Mar 14, 2008)

.."May the force be with you".. 
sounds crazy. Growing it to another harvest>
 I didn't no it was possible


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey there Ganja. I hope she pulls through as I have been following this one for a while now. Some pics would be great. I hope it all works out. I will cross my fingers for ya. Good luck and take care my friend.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

well guys im not sure alice is going to make it..  shes turning brown from the tops down, i would say 46% of the plant is brown. she has no new growth, the popcorn buds i left are crispy as an old lady. 

pretty sure she isnt going to make it.. all keep an eye the next couple days.
GG


----------



## headband (Mar 19, 2008)

sry to hear that, wheres thos pics???


----------



## 50bud (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear, wheres the pics??


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

posting pics later today promise


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

pretty much looks like a stick in a pot , half brown half green.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 22, 2008)

well sorry for the delay and lack of pics.. alice has passed away the revegeneration failed... She just couldnt pull through the harvest which i dont really care cuz the weed wasnt that great anyway. 

On a better note i recently made friends with a seed bank.  i got them to send me a free sample.. 20 seeds all from african plants..  dunno exactly what strain but hey there free... seeds are alittle on the old side soo probably will get a good 5 fem im hoping out of the 20.  will start a new journal once i get um.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 23, 2008)

proper conditions will yield you much better than 20% females imho; then again if seeds sex is predetermined I doubt you'll get such a poor amount.  I assure you your problem was non transplant; marijuana is well-known to be a real ravager of the ground. I've read a few cannabibles and all of them as well as many links on this website agree that pot is greedy in soil. That is, it eats everything the soil has in it. Transplant 100% necessary for this, doesnt make sense to me that it would work otherwise.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

That's too bad for alice. Oh well though. On to a new strain my friend. I can't wait for a new grow journal as I have enjoyed following this one. Good luck with those african plants my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks guys! cant wait to be back on here with the new grow.  plan on new soil with trace elements and  no more reused soil ... new pots that were made to have plants in them ( no more bean can ladys)   and fish emulsion plus a face lift on the box..  soo i hope that i will be getting some better weed this time.


----------

